# كشف تدليس المحمديين: أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*يحاول المحمديين التدليل على نبوة محمد بفصل نص من الكتاب المقدس من سياقه, وتفصيله على مقاس محمد, ومن أشهر تلك المحاولات الشيطانية النص الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس فى سفر التثنية 18 - 18 (أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ ........) فيفصلون النص عن سياقه ليفصلونه على مقاس محمدهم

ولأظهار تلك الوسيلة الشيطانية لن نعرى محاولتهم هذه فقط, بل سنبرهن لهم عن إلوهية السيد المسيح من ذلك النص

ولنقرأ النص بأكمله لنبين شخصية السيد المسيح كإله ظاهرا فى الجسد, كإنسان نبيا ليس من خلال وحى يأتيه من قوة إلهية خارج كيانه بل من لاهوته الغير منفصل عن بشريته, وها نص الإصحاح الثامن عشر من سفر التثنية من توراة موسى المقدسة:


1 «لا يَكُونُ لِلكَهَنَةِ اللاوِيِّينَ كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاوِي قِسْمٌ وَلا نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيل. يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. 
2 فَلا يَكُونُ لهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ نَصِيبُهُ كَمَا قَال لهُ. 
3 «وَهَذَا يَكُونُ حَقُّ الكَهَنَةِ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ مِنَ الذِينَ يَذْبَحُونَ الذَّبَائِحَ بَقَراً كَانَتْ أَوْ غَنَماً. يُعْطُونَ الكَاهِنَ السَّاعِدَ وَالفَكَّيْنِ وَالكِرْشَ. 
4 وَتُعْطِيهِ أَوَّل حِنْطَتِكَ وَخَمْرِكَ وَزَيْتِكَ وَأَوَّل جَزَازِ غَنَمِكَ. 
5 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ قَدِ اخْتَارَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ أَسْبَاطِكَ لِيَقِفَ وَيَخْدِمَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ كُل الأَيَّامِ. 
6 «وَإِذَا جَاءَ لاوِيٌّ مِنْ أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيل حَيْثُ هُوَ مُتَغَرِّبٌ وَجَاءَ بِكُلِّ رَغْبَةِ نَفْسِهِ إِلى المَكَانِ الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ 
7 وَخَدَمَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ مِثْل جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ اللاوِيِّينَ الوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ 
8 يَأْكُلُونَ أَقْسَاماً مُتَسَاوِيَةً عَدَا مَا يَبِيعُهُ عَنْ آبَائِهِ. 
9 «مَتَى دَخَلتَ الأَرْضَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لا تَتَعَلمْ أَنْ تَفْعَل مِثْل رِجْسِ أُولئِكَ الأُمَمِ. 
10 لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ يُجِيزُ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ 
11 وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى. 
12 لأَنَّ كُل مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مَكْرُوهٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ. وَبِسَبَبِ هَذِهِ الأَرْجَاسِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ طَارِدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ. 
13 تَكُونُ كَامِلاً لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. 
14 إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ الأُمَمَ الذِينَ تَخْلُفُهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ لِلعَائِفِينَ وَالعَرَّافِينَ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلمْ يَسْمَحْ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ هَكَذَا. 
15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 
16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ 
17 قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. 
18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 
19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ   

فنجد إن النص المقدس أوضح طبيعة النبي المزمع إرساله فى الآيتان رقم 15 و 18

فالمتلكلم فى النص هو "يهوة" ويصف النبي المرسل بأنه فى الآية 15 "مِثْلِي" وهذا يؤيد لاهوت السيد المسيح, ويعود فيصفه فى الآية رقم 18 بأنه " مِثْلكَ " أى مثل موسى

فنجد إن النبي المزمع إرساله يصفه النص بروح النبوة: نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي, ثم يستكمل وصفه فى الآية رقم 18 فيقول عنه بروح النبوة: أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ  .....وهذا يؤكد ناسوت السيد المسيح

فهل النص ينطبق على محمد, بأنه مثل يهوة ومثل موسى, أم ينطبق هذا على السيد المسيح

سؤال بحاجة لأجابة 
*


----------



## نصر 29 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك نصوص اقوى تنطبق على سيدنا محمد من هذا النص فلو اردت يا سيد صوت اضعها وتبدى رأيك فيها ..


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> هناك نصوص اقوى تنطبق على سيدنا محمد من هذا النص فلو اردت يا سيد صوت اضعها وتبدى رأيك فيها ..



اكيد....اكيد

نوع من انواع الخداع والجهل والشيطانه

محولات شيطانيه محمديه للصق النبي الكاذب بالكتاب المقدس
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> هناك نصوص اقوى تنطبق على سيدنا محمد من هذا النص فلو اردت يا سيد صوت اضعها وتبدى رأيك فيها ..



*نحن هنا نناقش هذا النص, فهل اقتنعت بتدليس شيوخكم فى هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟*


----------



## ابو ويليام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> هناك نصوص اقوى تنطبق على سيدنا محمد من هذا النص فلو اردت يا سيد صوت اضعها وتبدى رأيك فيها ..



*النص الاقوى الذي ينطبق على سيدك محمد هو:*
*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم*
*لكني في المقابل وكمسيحي لا احمل محمدا كامل الجريمة فقد كان وبرغم فطنته وحنكته كان ضحية ابليس الذي تمكن منه واوحى له ما اوحى ونطق على لسانه مانطق وجعله من اسمه شريكا لله.
ففي اسم مُحَمَّد كل شرك.. وللمسلم العاقل ان يتدبر معنى اسمه عند نطقه بفتح الميم الثانية.
فالمُحَمَّد  "بفتح الميم الثانية وكما ينطقه المسلمين وكما في قرآنهم هو الله وليس غيره.. فهو المُحَمَّد دوما .. اما نبي الاسلام فصحيح اسمه ان كان سويا بشرا هو مُحَمِّد "بكسر الميم الثانية اي "كثير الحمد".
فمن اسمه تعرفون كم فعل الشيطان بنبيكم وتلاعب به.*


----------



## Fernando Torres (23 نوفمبر 2010)

واليهود يقولون كشف تدليس الصليبيين
النبوءة عن يشوع بن نون
هذا تفسيرهم


----------



## بايبل333 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> واليهود يقولون كشف تدليس الصليبيين
> النبوءة عن يشوع بن نون
> هذا تفسيرهم


وهل اليهود تومن بشى اسمة صليب السيد المسيح
ممكن اعرف فين دليلك واين تفسيرهم 
متابع


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> واليهود يقولون كشف تدليس الصليبيين
> النبوءة عن يشوع بن نون
> هذا تفسيرهم


*اذا كان موسى نفسه سلم قيادة الشعب ليشوع بن نون 
يعنى بيتنا عن نبى موجود فى وسطهم
اليهود انتظروا التعاقب الاتى
1-ايليا قبل مجئ يوم الرب
**هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ*
*وجاء يوحنا المعمدان بروح ايليا قبل مجئ الرب المسيح فعلا *
*10 وَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ: «فَلِمَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَوَّلاً؟»*
*11 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.*
*12 وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ».*
*13 حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ.*
*2-تانى شخصية منتظرينها هو النبى الذى تنبا عنه موسى 
وسالوا يوحنا المعمدان أالنبى انت؟؟
**21 فَسَأَلُوهُ: «إِذًا مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». «أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ».*
*3-تالت شخصية انتظرها اليهود الاعلان الاعظم ملك الملوك المسيا فخر ومشتهى الامة اليهودية (المسيح)
تانى شخصية وتالت شخصية هما المسيح 
فالمسيا هو النبى الاعظم الذى سيكون مثل يهوه من حيث طبيعته الالهية بكونه ابن الله وهو مثل موسى من حيث بشريته بكونه ابن الانسان 
وتحققت النبوة وجاء الذى مثل يهوه ومثل موسى النبى الاعظم يسوع المسيح من وسط اخوة اسرائيل من سبط يهوذا سبط الملوك
ماعلاقة نبيك الوثنى الاممى بهذة الصفات 
تطبيق النبوة على فم بطرس الرسول
**22 فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيًّا مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ.*
*23 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ.*
*24 وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضًا مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ، جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا، سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهذِهِ الأَيَّامِ.*
*25 أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.*
*26 إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً، إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ»*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تسليم القيادة ليشوع بن نون فى حياة موسى النبى بل والتثنية تذكر انه لم يقم نبيا مثل موسى فى اسرائيل فيما بعد فكيف يكون المتنبا عنه عايش وسطهم وسلمه له القيادة بنفسه
**وَيَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ كَانَ قَدِ امْتَلأَ رُوحَ حِكْمَةٍ، إِذْ وَضَعَ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ، فَسَمِعَ لَهُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَعَمِلُوا كَمَا أَوْصَى الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.*
*10 وَلَمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى الَّذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ*
*
*


----------



## MATTEW (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا سيد فرناندو فين رد سيادتك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

fernando torres قال:


> واليهود يقولون كشف تدليس الصليبيين
> النبوءة عن يشوع بن نون
> هذا تفسيرهم



*نحن نتكلم هنا عن حمادة

هل تأكدت من تدليس شيوخ المحمديين*


----------



## نصر 29 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نحن هنا نناقش هذا النص, فهل اقتنعت بتدليس شيوخكم فى هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟*



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رغم انى ممتنع منذ فتره طويله عن الحوار فى المسيحيات لاسباب عديده ولكن

اريد ان اقول للسيد المحترم صوت صارخ اذا اردت ان ندير دفه الحوار الهادى حول هذا الموضوع فرجاء ان نبتعد كل البعد عن الاسائه للاشخاص او المقدسات 

ثانيا سؤالى للسيد صوت 

حضرتك ماذا قصد بتلوين كلمة (مثلى ) باللون الاحمر فى العدد 15  مثل من ؟؟ 

هذا مؤقتا وسأعود لاحقا للحديث عن الترجمات اذا انتظم الحوار فى اسلوب احترام متبادل 

تحياتى .


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*وانا بسالك مين المتكلم فى هذة الاعداد
*


----------



## نصر 29 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وانا بسالك مين المتكلم فى هذة الاعداد
> *



لا انت المعنى بالاجابه فهو كتابك ستشرحه افضل منى .. اعتبرنى تلميذ فى الكنيسه وانت شماس وبيستفسر هل سترد عليه سؤاله بسؤال


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*بس انا مش شماس هى الشموسية بقت رتبة تعليمية فى الكنيسة واحنا مش عارفين ولا حاجة 
من كتر مبقيتوا ترددوها حاسس انها شتيمة ماعلينا
بس ملش هنرجع عن اصحاح 18 شوية علشان نشوف بداية الكلام على لسان مين
** هذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ، فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي الْعَرَبَةِ، قُبَالَةَ سُوفَ، بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَلَ وَلاَبَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ*
*فَفِي السَّنَةِ الأَرْبَعِينَ، فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَادِي عَشَرَ فِي الأَوَّلِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، كَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا أَوْصَاهُ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْهِمْ*
*يعنى باختصار دى وصايا الرب الاله لشعب اسرائيل تكلم بيها موسى نبيه لشعب اسرائيل
نشوف قال ايه الرب الاله فى الاصحاح 18 
**يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ*
*ويعيد تانى نفس الوعد فى نفس الاصحاح*
*أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.*
*ايه رائيك كدا واضح ولا محتاج اكتر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> رغم انى ممتنع منذ فتره طويله عن الحوار فى المسيحيات لاسباب عديده ولكن
> 
> ...



*دعنا نناقش نص الآية 18 - 18 من سفر التثنية, لكننا طالما أننا نتكلم عن نص فى الكتاب المقدس, فسيكون الكتاب المقدس هو مرجعنا .......

موافق ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دعنا نناقش نص الآية 18 - 18 من سفر التثنية, لكننا طالما أننا نتكلم عن نص فى الكتاب المقدس, فسيكون الكتاب المقدس هو مرجعنا .......
> 
> موافق ؟؟؟؟؟*



لا مانع لدى من مناقشه اى عدد تريده  وبالطبع لا مانع لدى ان المرجع هو الكتاب المقدس ولكن اعتقد انك ايضا لن تمانع ان كل مرجع مسيحى معتمد هو مرجعنا ايضا مثله مثل الكتاب المقدس لانه لا يمكن فهم النص بمعزل عن اقوال القساواسه والاباء 

وانا سابحث معك اولا العدد 18-18 ولكن اذا سمحت لى ان اسجل نقطه مهمه بالنسبه للعدد 18-15 
وهى انك قلت التالى 



صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> فنجد إن النص المقدس أوضح طبيعة النبي المزمع إرساله فى الآيتان رقم 15 و 18
> 
> ...




المتحدث هو يهوه ويصف النبى انه مثله 

وقال شمس التالى 






شمس الحق قال:


> *
> 
> يعنى باختصار دى وصايا الرب الاله لشعب اسرائيل تكلم بيها موسى نبيه لشعب اسرائيل
> نشوف قال ايه الرب الاله فى الاصحاح 18
> ...


*

هذه وصايا الرب التى تكلم بها موسى 

ويسال الاستاذ شمس واضح ولا محتاج اكتر اعتقد محتاج اكتر من هذا 

لان الفرق شاسع فهل المتحدث الذى يقول (مثلى ) هو موسى ام يهوه 

فقط اردت تسجيل تلك النقطه المهمه قبل ان نناقش 18-18

والان انا فى انتظار موافقه السيد صوت على المراجع ممثله فى الكتاب المقدس وكل مرجع معتبر فلا يجوز ان يكون المرجع الكتاب المقدس فقط لان وقتها سيفسر كل منا على هواه .. نأخذ من كل المراجع ونقيس ما يقاس على الايمان بالايمان وما يقاس على العقل والمنطق بالعقل والمنطق 

انتظر مداخلة الاستاذ صوت تحياتى 



*


----------



## أبو جاسم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*###################
#############

ممنوع أسلوب حوار الشوارع فى الحوار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا مانع لدى من مناقشه اى عدد تريده  وبالطبع لا مانع لدى ان المرجع هو الكتاب المقدس ولكن اعتقد انك ايضا لن تمانع ان كل مرجع مسيحى معتمد هو مرجعنا ايضا مثله مثل الكتاب المقدس لانه لا يمكن فهم النص بمعزل عن اقوال القساواسه والاباء
> 
> وانا سابحث معك اولا العدد 18-18 ولكن اذا سمحت لى ان اسجل نقطه مهمه بالنسبه للعدد 18-15
> وهى انك قلت التالى
> ...



*لا يوجد أختلاف فى جوهر الموضوع مع الأستاذ شمس

خطاب الرب مع موسى اساسا كان عن اللاويين وخاصة الكهنة ( راجع الاعداد من 1- 8 ) .. ثم يجئ العدد 15 (يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي, لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ ) 

فموسى, كليم يهوة, يذكر وصايا يهوة ويعددها أمام شعب إسرائيل

فما هى المشكلة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكله انك تقول ان (مثلى) فى العدد 15  تعنى مثل يهوه وهو ما ناقض كلام شمس وناقض التفسير المعتمد 

التفسير المعتمد يقول (مثلى ) مثل موسى وليس مثل يهوه 
وهذا ما جعلنى اسالك فى المشاركه رقم 12 تقصد مثل من تحديدا 

وهو ما جعلنى ارفض الكتاب المقدس وحده مرجعا فى المشاركه رقم 17 

اليك التفسير : 



> مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:-



http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Deuteronomy/18


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> المشكله انك تقول ان (مثلى) فى العدد 15  تعنى مثل يهوه وهو ما ناقض كلام شمس وناقض التفسير المعتمد
> 
> التفسير المعتمد يقول (مثلى ) مثل موسى وليس مثل يهوه
> وهذا ما جعلنى اسالك فى المشاركه رقم 12 تقصد مثل من تحديدا
> ...



*لا يوجد فى المسيحية تعبير "تفسير معتمد" فالنص واضح

موسى يتكلم عن ما قاله يهوة له (يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي, لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ)

هل سيقول موسى لشعب إسرائيل ( يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ .....) أم (يُقِيمُ لَكَم الرَّبُّ ....)؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يوجد فى المسيحية تعبير "تفسير معتمد" فالنص واضح
> 
> موسى يتكلم عن ما قاله يهوة له (يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي, لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ)
> 
> هل سيقول موسى لشعب إسرائيل ( يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ .....) أم (يُقِيمُ لَكَم الرَّبُّ ....)؟*




بالفعل الصيغه التى تقترحها انت بان يقول (لكم) موجوده فى الترجمه العربيه المشتركه 



> 15-18 يُقيمُ لكُم الرّبُّ إلهُكُم نبيُا مِنْ بَينِكُم، مِنْ إخوَتِكُم بَني قومِكُم مِثلي، فاَسمَعوا لهُ.



وايضا فى ترجمه الحياه ولكن بلفظة (فيكم )بدلا من لكم 




> 15-18 سَيُقِيمُ الرَّبُّ فِيكُمْ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ،



عوده لباقى التفاسير الاب تادرس يعقوب مالطى .. اتيت به من خارج المنتدى لان تفسيره لا يفتح هنا 



> مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...a/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Tathnia__01-Chapter-18.html


اخيرا يا سيد صوت اعتقد هذه النقطه وضحت اما مسالة انه لا يوجد شىء اسمه تفسير معتمد فانتم من علمتمونا هذه الكلمه ان لا نخرج عن التفسير المعتمد وان لا نفسر على هوانا 

فى انتظارك اذا قررت ان ننتقل للعدد 18-18

تحياتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> بالفعل الصيغه التى تقترحها انت بان يقول (لكم) موجوده فى الترجمه العربيه المشتركه
> 
> وايضا فى ترجمه الحياه ولكن بلفظة (فيكم )بدلا من لكم
> 
> ...



*نحن لم نعلمك شيئ, وإلا لكنت تركت الإسلام ....

فى حالة اختلاف الترجمات نعود للأصول, لذا فسنستدعى من له علم بالعبرية ليضبط الترجمة *


----------



## نصر 29 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بل الاصول يا سيد صوت هى التى تفصل وليس شخص نستدعيه فهل ستقبل ان اتى بمترجم مسلم لكى يترجمها .. نحتكم للاصل انا وانت غدا .. فانا ارفض استدعاء طرف ثالث ليست بالمهمه العسيره ترجمه كلمه من لغه الى لغه انها كلمه واحده 

النقطه الثانيه : انا لا استطيع ان اقبل تفسيرك الشخصى والا وقتها سيكون من حقى التفسير وهذا لن تقبله انت 
فاشهر مفسرين للكتاب المقدس متفقين على انه مثل موسى وليس مثل يهوه 

ساتابع غدا ان شاء الله 

تحياتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> بل الاصول يا سيد صوت هى التى تفصل وليس شخص نستدعيه فهل ستقبل ان اتى بمترجم مسلم لكى يترجمها .. نحتكم للاصل انا وانت غدا .. فانا ارفض استدعاء طرف ثالث ليست بالمهمه العسيره ترجمه كلمه من لغه الى لغه انها كلمه واحده
> 
> النقطه الثانيه : انا لا استطيع ان اقبل تفسيرك الشخصى والا وقتها سيكون من حقى التفسير وهذا لن تقبله انت
> فاشهر مفسرين للكتاب المقدس متفقين على انه مثل موسى وليس مثل يهوه
> ...



*سبحان المسيح, ألم أقل نعود للأصول ؟؟؟

واضح إنك تعارض دون أن تقرأ أو تستوعب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*النص بالإنجليزية
The LORD3068 thy God will raise up unto thee a Prophet from the midst of thee, of thy brethren,like unto me;unto him ye shall hearken;​النص بالعبرى (اللغة الأصلية)
‎15 ‏נָבִ֨יא מִקִּרְבְּךָ֤ מֵאַחֶ֙יךָ֙ כָּמֹ֔נִי יָקִ֥ים לְךָ֖ יְהוָ֣ה אֱלֹהֶ֑יךָ אֵלָ֖יו תִּשְׁמָעֽוּן׃ 


http://www.sacred-texts.com/bib/poly/deu018.htm


*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحتى لو كانت مثل موسى .*
*هناك اكثر من 25 تماثل بين المسيح وموسى*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا هعرض اللى قاله كلارك تعليقا على هذا النص
**Like unto me - Viz., a prophet, a legislator, a king, a mediator, and the head or chief of the people of God. This was the very person of whom Moses was the type, and who should accomplish all the great purposes of the Divine Being. Such a prophet as had never before appeared, and who should have no equal till the consummation of the world.*
*مثلى بمعنى نبى وقائد ومشرع ملك ووسيط رأس ورئيس شعب الله وسينجز كل الاهداف العظيمة للكينونة الالهية*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا اعتذر للتاخير النت كان فاصل عندى له يومين 

ثانيا 

بعد مراجعه الموضوع جيدا من عدة اوجه اتضح انه لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال ان يكون المقصود بكلمة (مثلى) هو   لاهوت المسيح كما قال السيد صوت ولكن اتضح ان المقصود (بمثلى ) هو مثل موسى بالشكل الذى لا يمكن معه الالتباس او التأويل 


النص :

‏נָבִ֨יא מִקִּרְבְּךָ֤ מֵאַחֶ֙יךָ֙ כָּמֹ֔נִי יָקִ֥ים לְךָ֖ יְהוָ֣ה אֱלֹהֶ֑יךָ אֵלָ֖יו תִּשְׁמָעֽוּן׃

الترجمه:  يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلى له تسمعون 


ولكن بمراجعه سريعه للسفر ككل نسنتخلص الاتى  :-

هذا هو الكلام الذي كلم به موسى جميع إسرائيل ، في عبر الأردن ، في البرية في العربة ، قبالة سوف ، بين فاران وتوفل ولابان وحضيروت وذي ذهب 2أحد عشر يوما من حوريب على طريق جبل سعير إلى قادش برنيع 3ففي السنة الأربعين ، في الشهر الحادي عشر في الأول من الشهر ، كلم موسى بني إسرائيل حسب كل ما أوصاه الرب إليهم)تث 1: 1-3


فهكذا المتكلم هو موسى .. ويتضح ذلك جليا من الاعداد الاتيه ايضا 

ثم ارتحلنا من حوريب ، وسلكنا كل ذلك القفر العظيم المخوف الذي رأيتم في طريق جبل الأموريين ، كما أمرنا الرب إلهنا . وجئنا إلى قادش برنيع ) تث 1: 19

1ثم تحولنا وارتحلنا إلى البرية على طريق بحر سوف كما كلمني الرب ، ودرنا بجبل سعير أياما كثيرة) تث 2: 1

28فسمع الرب صوت كلامكم حين كلمتموني وقال لي الرب : سمعت صوت كلام هؤلاء الشعب الذي كلموك به .) تث 5: 28

1جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم تحفظون لتعملوها ، لكي تحيوا وتكثروا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي أقسم الرب لآبائكم) تث 8: 1

(ثم ارتحلنا ) يجمع نفسه معهم فلا يمكن ان يكون الرب (ثم تحولنا وارتحلنا ) كذلك يجمع نفسه 


في ذلك الوقت قال لي الرب : انحت لك لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين ، واصعد إلي إلى الجبل ، واصنع لك تابوتا من خشب 2فأكتب على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الأولين اللذين كسرتهما ، وتضعهما في التابوت 3فصنعت تابوتا من خشب السنط ، ونحت لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين ، وصعدت إلى الجبل واللوحان في يدي 4فكتب على اللوحين مثل الكتابة الأولى ، الكلمات العشر التي كلمكم بها الرب في الجبل من وسط النار في يوم الاجتماع ، وأعطاني الرب إياها 5ثم انصرفت ونزلت من الجبل ووضعت اللوحين في التابوت الذي صنعت ، فكانا هناك كما أمرني الرب 6وبنو إسرائيل ارتحلوا من آبار بني يعقان إلى موسير . هناك مات هارون ، وهناك دفن . فكهن ألعازار ابنه عوضا عنه 7من هناك ارتحلوا إلى الجدجود ومن الجدجود إلى يطبات ، أرض أنهار ماء 8في ذلك الوقت أفرز الرب سبط لاوي ليحملوا تابوت عهد الرب ، ولكي يقفوا أمام الرب ليخدموه ويباركوا باسمه إلى هذا اليوم 9لأجل ذلك لم يكن للاوي قسم ولا نصيب مع إخوته . الرب هو نصيبه كما كلمه الرب إلهك 10وأنا مكثت في الجبل كالأيام الأولى ، أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة . وسمع الرب لي تلك المرة أيضا ، ولم يشإ الرب أن يهلكك 11ثم قال لي الرب : قم اذهب للارتحال أمام الشعب ، فيدخلوا ويمتلكوا الأرض التي حلفت لآبائهم أن أعطيهم 
12فالآن يا إسرائيل ، ماذا يطلب منك الرب إلهك إلا أن تتقي الرب إلهك لتسلك في كل طرقه ، وتحبه ، وتعبد الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك) تث 11: 1-12

(يهلكك)  = يهلكك يا اسرائيل .. وليس يا موسى  

2لأنك شعب مقدس للرب إلهك ، وقد اختارك الرب لكي تكون له شعبا خاصا فوق جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض) تث 14: 2

1اسمع يا إسرائيل ، أنت اليوم عابر الأردن لكي تدخل وتمتلك شعوبا أكبر وأعظم منك ، ومدنا عظيمة ومحصنة إلى السماء) تث 9: 1



فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها ، لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب إله آبائكم يعطيكم ) تث 4: 1

وهنا (اسمع يا اسرائيل ) يخاطب المجموع بالمفرد اى اسمع يا شعب اسرائيل او يا نسل اسرائيل 
ويقول (فالان يا اسرائيل ) كذلك مخاطبه الجمع بالمفرد 

وهذا ما يفسر لنا قوله (يقيم لك ) فلك اى لك يا اسرائيل وليس يا موسى لان المتحدث هو موسى 

الوجه الاخر الذى لا تستقيم معه نظريه السيد صوت هو انه لا يمكن ان يكون يهوه هو المتكلم ويختص موسى بنبى لكى يتبعه موسى 

وبهذا فتنتفى كليا نظريه اثبات لاهوت المسيح من العدد 18-15

تحياتى ....


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يحاول المحمديين التدليل على نبوة محمد بفصل نص من الكتاب المقدس من سياقه, وتفصيله على مقاس محمد, ومن أشهر تلك المحاولات الشيطانية النص الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس فى سفر التثنية 18 - 18 (أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ ........) فيفصلون النص عن سياقه ليفصلونه على مقاس محمدهم
> 
> ولأظهار تلك الوسيلة الشيطانية لن نعرى محاولتهم هذه فقط, بل سنبرهن لهم عن إلوهية السيد المسيح من ذلك النص
> 
> ...



المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*لقد قمت بكتابة رد قبل قيام حثالة من البشر التابعين للشيطان الاسلامي بمحاولة فاشلة لأيقاف مسيرة المنتدى 
ولكن هيهات, فها هم الان يفتحون باب التعزية لفشلهم الذريع, ولخزيهم والعار الذي لحق بهم وباعوانهم بعد أن عجزوا عن أيقاف المنتدى  

ما علينا 

أعيد كتابة الرد :

נָבִ֨יא מִקִּרְבְּךָ֤ מֵאַחֶ֙יךָ֙ כָּמֹ֔נִי יָקִ֥ים לְךָ֖יְהוָ֣ה אֱלֹהֶ֑יךָ אֵלָ֖יו תִּשְׁמָעֽוּן׃

الموضوع بسيط جداً
وهو متعلق بكلمة לך والتي تعني لك 

وهذا من أبسط الضمائر في اللغة العبرية 

أذا فمن المستحيل أن يخاطب موسى نفسه بلك !!! فلا يمكن أن يحدث موسى نفسه !!!

أذا فالمتحدث هو رب الارباب ألهنا يهوة 

أذا 
כמני ( مثلي ) في النص الكريم يعود على يهوة !!!

الموضوع بسيط جداً 
وأي محاولة لتعقيد الموضوع اكثر هي محاولة فاشلة لدرء الحقيقة الواضحة للعيان 


*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الاستاذه ايفا راجعى مشاركتى جيدا بتعقل 

الان انا وشمس وكلارك وانطنيوس فكرى وتادرس يعقوب مالطى فى كفه وانتى وصوت وحدكم فى كفه 

فعذرا هل نقول ان هؤلاء العلماء اقل فى العلم من حضراتكم ..

تحياتى


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			ولكن بمراجعه سريعه للسفر ككل نسنتخلص الاتى :-

هذا هو الكلام الذي كلم به موسى جميع إسرائيل ، في عبر الأردن ، في البرية في العربة ، قبالة سوف ، بين فاران وتوفل ولابان وحضيروت وذي ذهب 2أحد عشر يوما من حوريب على طريق جبل سعير إلى قادش برنيع 3ففي السنة الأربعين ، في الشهر الحادي عشر في الأول من الشهر ، كلم موسى بني إسرائيل حسب كل ما أوصاه الرب إليهم)تث 1: 1-3


فهكذا المتكلم هو موسى .. ويتضح ذلك جليا من الاعداد الاتيه ايضا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه 
تصدق أضحكتني !!!
طبعاً موسى سيكلم الناس بما أوحى به الرب له, أم سيبقى الكلام لنفسه يا ترى ؟ 

لكن بأي صفة وبأي صيغة سيخبرهم, كان عليك أن تسأل نفسك !!

فالسياق والمنطق يقول بان موسى يخبر الناس بما قاله الرب, أي أن الرب هو المتكلم 



			م ارتحلنا من حوريب ، وسلكنا كل ذلك القفر العظيم المخوف الذي رأيتم في طريق جبل الأموريين ، كما أمرنا الرب إلهنا . وجئنا إلى قادش برنيع ) تث 1: 19

1ثم تحولنا وارتحلنا إلى البرية على طريق بحر سوف كما كلمني الرب ، ودرنا بجبل سعير أياما كثيرة) تث 2: 1

28فسمع الرب صوت كلامكم حين كلمتموني وقال لي الرب : سمعت صوت كلام هؤلاء الشعب الذي كلموك به .) تث 5: 28

1جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم تحفظون لتعملوها ، لكي تحيوا وتكثروا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي أقسم الرب لآبائكم) تث 8: 1

(ثم ارتحلنا ) يجمع نفسه معهم فلا يمكن ان يكون الرب (ثم تحولنا وارتحلنا ) كذلك يجمع نفسه


في ذلك الوقت قال لي الرب : انحت لك لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين ، واصعد إلي إلى الجبل ، واصنع لك تابوتا من خشب 2فأكتب على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الأولين اللذين كسرتهما ، وتضعهما في التابوت 3فصنعت تابوتا من خشب السنط ، ونحت لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين ، وصعدت إلى الجبل واللوحان في يدي 4فكتب على اللوحين مثل الكتابة الأولى ، الكلمات العشر التي كلمكم بها الرب في الجبل من وسط النار في يوم الاجتماع ، وأعطاني الرب إياها 5ثم انصرفت ونزلت من الجبل ووضعت اللوحين في التابوت الذي صنعت ، فكانا هناك كما أمرني الرب 6وبنو إسرائيل ارتحلوا من آبار بني يعقان إلى موسير . هناك مات هارون ، وهناك دفن . فكهن ألعازار ابنه عوضا عنه 7من هناك ارتحلوا إلى الجدجود ومن الجدجود إلى يطبات ، أرض أنهار ماء 8في ذلك الوقت أفرز الرب سبط لاوي ليحملوا تابوت عهد الرب ، ولكي يقفوا أمام الرب ليخدموه ويباركوا باسمه إلى هذا اليوم 9لأجل ذلك لم يكن للاوي قسم ولا نصيب مع إخوته . الرب هو نصيبه كما كلمه الرب إلهك 10وأنا مكثت في الجبل كالأيام الأولى ، أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة . وسمع الرب لي تلك المرة أيضا ، ولم يشإ الرب أن يهلكك 11ثم قال لي الرب : قم اذهب للارتحال أمام الشعب ، فيدخلوا ويمتلكوا الأرض التي حلفت لآبائهم أن أعطيهم
12فالآن يا إسرائيل ، ماذا يطلب منك الرب إلهك إلا أن تتقي الرب إلهك لتسلك في كل طرقه ، وتحبه ، وتعبد الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك) تث 11: 1-12

(يهلكك) = يهلكك يا اسرائيل .. وليس يا موسى

2لأنك شعب مقدس للرب إلهك ، وقد اختارك الرب لكي تكون له شعبا خاصا فوق جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض) تث 14: 2

1اسمع يا إسرائيل ، أنت اليوم عابر الأردن لكي تدخل وتمتلك شعوبا أكبر وأعظم منك ، ومدنا عظيمة ومحصنة إلى السماء) تث 9: 1



فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها ، لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب إله آبائكم يعطيكم ) تث 4: 1

وهنا (اسمع يا اسرائيل ) يخاطب المجموع بالمفرد اى اسمع يا شعب اسرائيل او يا نسل اسرائيل
ويقول (فالان يا اسرائيل ) كذلك مخاطبه الجمع بالمفرد

وهذا ما يفسر لنا قوله (يقيم لك ) فلك اى لك يا اسرائيل وليس يا موسى لان المتحدث هو موسى

الوجه الاخر الذى لا تستقيم معه نظريه السيد صوت هو انه لا يمكن ان يكون يهوه هو المتكلم ويختص موسى بنبى لكى يتبعه موسى

وبهذا فتنتفى كليا نظريه اثبات لاهوت المسيح من العدد 18-15

تحياتى ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يا رجل قليل من المنطق !!!
لو حدث موسى شعبه في باقي السفر بنفسه, لا يعني أن المتكلم في هذه النص بالذات هو موسى.

هناك منطق وسياق للنص
وفي اللغة الاصلية واضح جداً ما معناه, حتى اليهود مستخدمي اللغة العبرية والاعلم بها, يوعزون أن القائل هو يهوة. لكن بسبب عدم ايمانهم بالمسيح وعنادهم يخصون النبوءة لشخص آخر.

*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

2

لأنك شعب مقدس للرب إلهك ، وقد اختارك الرب لكي تكون له شعبا خاصا فوق جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض) تث 14: 2

1اسمع يا إسرائيل ، أنت اليوم عابر الأردن لكي تدخل وتمتلك شعوبا أكبر وأعظم منك ، ومدنا عظيمة ومحصنة إلى السماء) تث 9: 1



فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها ، لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب إله آبائكم يعطيكم ) تث 4: 1

10وأنا مكثت في الجبل كالأيام الأولى ، أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة . وسمع الرب لي تلك المرة أيضا ، ولم يشإ الرب أن يهلكك

استاذه ايفا اذا كانت كلمة لك هى الحجه .. فانتى مطالبه ان تفسرى لى تلك الصيغ باللون الاحمر 

(فالان يا اسرائيل - اسمع يا اسرائيل - لانك شعب - ان يهلكك ) 

هل هذا ايضا مخاطب به موسى وحده ؟؟ 

ومطالبه بتفسير اختلاف التراجم فى ترجمه الحياه بان كتبت (فيكم بدلا من لك ) والعربيه المشتركه كتبت (فيكم بدلا من لك )

لا يمكن لاى مسيحى ان يلقى كتب علمائه لكى يثبت الوهية المسيح 

زميلك شمس متفق على ان المقصود بمثلى اى مثل موسى 

تحياتى


----------



## apostle.paul (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*الموضوع منتهى يا اخوة 
النبوة تخص اسرائيل واسباطها شعب يهوه لا غير ولا علاقة لها بالامم الوثنية امثال قبيلة بنى هاشم الوثنية الى خرج منها رسول العرب 
والنبوة تحققت فى شخص المسيا الاعلان الاعظم ليهوه وكلمته كما ذكر الانجيل
اللى عنده اى اعتراض على الكلمتين دول يقولنا *


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*و هو ليه اساسا الكتاب المقدس سيتنبأ بمحمد !!!!!!!!!!
جميع نبوءات العهد القديم تحققت في المسيا المنتظر ( المسيح ) و من بعد المسيح لا يوجد أنبيااااااااء 
افهموها بقى 

محمد رسولكم الوهمي لا قدم و لا أخر 
محمد رجل بدوي نصب نفسه نبيا على امة البدو 

يا رب افتح عيونهم ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الموضوع منتهى يا اخوة
> النبوة تخص اسرائيل واسباطها شعب يهوه لا غير ولا علاقة لها بالامم الوثنية امثال قبيلة بنى هاشم الوثنية الى خرج منها رسول العرب
> والنبوة تحققت فى شخص المسيا الاعلان الاعظم ليهوه وكلمته كما ذكر الانجيل
> اللى عنده اى اعتراض على الكلمتين دول يقولنا *



هذه نقطه اخرى يا استاذ شمس 

انما النقطه المنتهيه فعلا هى ان النبى مثل موسى وليس مثل يهوه وبحييك بجد على مشاركة السابقه 

اما مسالة هل النبؤه تنطبق على سيدنا محمد ام سيدنا المسيح فهذا موضوع اخر


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *و هو ليه اساسا الكتاب المقدس سيتنبأ بمحمد !!!!!!!!!!
> جميع نبوءات العهد القديم تحققت في المسيا المنتظر ( المسيح ) و من بعد المسيح لا يوجد أنبيااااااااء
> افهموها بقى
> 
> ...



برجاء من الجميع عدم الاسائه للمقدسات او الانبياء لم نلزم احد بان يؤمن به ..

اتفقت انا والاستاذ صوت على عدم الاسائه والرجل كان ملتزم حقا الى الان بالاتفاق ما يهمنا هو ان نناقش بعلم وفقط دون عصبيات 

وربنا يفتح عيون الجميع .. امين


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> برجاء من الجميع عدم الاسائه للمقدسات او الانبياء لم نلزم احد بان يؤمن به ..
> 
> اتفقت انا والاستاذ صوت على عدم الاسائه والرجل كان ملتزم حقا الى الان بالاتفاق ما يهمنا هو ان نناقش بعلم وفقط دون عصبيات
> 
> وربنا يفتح عيون الجميع .. امين



*اين هي الاساءة ؟؟؟ هل قول الحق اصبح اساءة ؟؟ عجبي 
انت نعم لا تلزم احد ان يؤمن به و لكن لا يحق لاي مسلم ان يستخدم أيات كتابنا المقدس و يفسرها على اهوائه لا بل ينسبها لاساطير لا صحة لها و لا يقبلها المنطق !​*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

راجعى يا صديقتى جميع ردودى كل ما فعلته نقل تفاسير الاباء لم افسر على هوايا


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> راجعى يا صديقتى جميع ردودى كل ما فعلته نقل تفاسير الاباء لم افسر على هوايا



*عجيب امرك يا صديقي ! 
و هل تفاسير الاباء تقول ان النبي الذي سيقوم هو محمد !!! 

لا تعليق *


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اقرأى الموضوع على بعضه يا صديقتى لو قرأتيه لعرفتى اننا لا نتناقش عن هل هو سيدنا محمد ام هو المسيح بل نتكلم عن هل المقصود بشر ام لاهوت 

تحياتى


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> 2
> 
> لأنك شعب مقدس للرب إلهك ، وقد اختارك الرب لكي تكون له شعبا خاصا فوق جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض) تث 14: 2
> 
> ...


*بارك الله فيك يا نصر...*

*ايه افوضى دي حبيبي؟؟؟*

*تشابك في الافكار وتفسير على هواك...*

*تعال نشوف ايه رأي الكتاب المقدس...*

*الآية التي هي موضوع حوارنا:*

*15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. *

*تعال نشوف بقا مين هم اخوة موسى...*

*سفر الخروج 2: 11
 وَحَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ لَمَّا كَبِرَ مُوسَى أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ إِلَى إِخْوَتِهِ لِيَنْظُرَ فِي أَثْقَالِهِمْ، فَرَأَى رَجُلاً مِصْرِيًّا يَضْرِبُ رَجُلاً عِبْرَانِيًّا مِنْ إِخْوَتِهِ، *

*سفر اللاويين 10: 6
 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِهَارُونَ وَأَلِعَازَارَ وَإِيثَامَارَ ابْنَيْهِ: «لاَ تَكْشِفُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ وَلاَ تَشُقُّوا ثِيَابَكُمْ لِئَلاَّ تَمُوتُوا، وَيُسْخَطَ عَلَى كُلِّ الْجَمَاعَةِ. وَأَمَّا إِخْوَتُكُمْ كُلُّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَيَبْكُونَ عَلَى الْحَرِيقِ الَّذِي أَحْرَقَهُ الرَّبُّ. *

*سفر اللاويين 25: 46
 وَتَسْتَمْلِكُونَهُمْ لأَبْنَائِكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مِيرَاثَ مُلْكٍ. تَسْتَعْبِدُونَهُمْ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَأَمَّا إِخْوَتُكُمْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلاَ يَتَسَلَّطْ إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بِعُنْفٍ. *

*سفر العدد 18: 6
 هأَنَذَا قَدْ أَخَذْتُ إِخْوَتَكُمُ اللاَّوِيِّينَ مِنْ بَيْنِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَطِيَّةً لَكُمْ مُعْطَيْنَ لِلرَّبِّ، لِيَخْدِمُوا خِدْمَةَ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. *

*اخوتكم من بني اسرائيل... تحديدا من سبط اللاويين...*

*سفر التثنية 3: 18
 «وَأَمَرْتُكُمْ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَائِلاً: الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، كُلُّ ذَوِي بَأْسٍ. *

*وهنالك العديد من الآيات التي تثبت ان كلمة اخوة في العهد القديم كانت محصورة على الاطلاق في الشعب اليهودي...*

*والسؤال هو...*

*هل كان محمد من بني اسرائيل؟؟؟*

*هل كان محمد يهوديا؟؟؟*

*اما بالنسبة لكلمة مثلي سيتم التعليق عليها بعد ردك باذن الرب يسوع...*


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> اقرأى الموضوع على بعضه يا صديقتى لو قرأتيه لعرفتى اننا لا نتناقش عن هل هو سيدنا محمد ام هو المسيح بل نتكلم عن هل المقصود بشر ام لاهوت
> 
> تحياتى


*قرأتها قبل ان تنصحني  
الموضوع بغاية البساطة المتحدث في هذه الايات هو يهوة الهنا 
و كلمة مثلي تعود عليه هو 

لا اعلم ما وجه الاعتراض ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الاستاذ كريستيان كعادتك خارج السياق دائما 

الاستاذه روزيتا لست انا من يعترض بل الاباء انطنيوس فكرى ويعقوب مالطى .. 

تحياتى يا عزيزتى


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*


نصر 29 قال:



اقرأى الموضوع على بعضه يا صديقتى لو قرأتيه لعرفتى اننا لا نتناقش عن هل هو سيدنا محمد ام هو المسيح بل نتكلم عن هل المقصود بشر ام لاهوت 

تحياتى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل أنت من لم يفهم الموضوع ولم يقرأه يا نصر 
وكان الاوجب عليك أن تقرأه قبل أن تسدي النصائح المغلوطة :


الاستاذ صوت صارخ كاتب الموضوع يقول في مداخلته الاولى :




حاول المحمديين التدليل على نبوة محمد بفصل نص من الكتاب المقدس من سياقه, وتفصيله على مقاس محمد, ومن أشهر تلك المحاولات الشيطانية النص الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس فى سفر التثنية 18 - 18 (أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ ........) فيفصلون النص عن سياقه ليفصلونه على مقاس محمدهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أذا فانت من لم يفهم من الموضوع شيئاً

فأذا كنت تستعين بتفسير انطونيوس فكري وتادرس يعقوب وتدافع عنهما, وهذا حقك, فكلاهما لا يقران بأن محمد هو المقصود 

فشكراً على أثبات ان المقصود في الايات ليس محمد في كل الاحوال*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> الاستاذ كريستيان كعادتك خارج السياق دائما
> 
> الاستاذه روزيتا لست انا من يعترض بل الاباء انطنيوس فكرى ويعقوب مالطى ..
> 
> تحياتى يا عزيزتى


 *اسمع يا مسلم...*

*انت لست هنا لادارة الموضوع...*

*بما انه تم الاثبات ان اخوة موسى هم من بني اسرائيل وان محمد غريب يعني الآية لا تنطبق على سي حماده بتاعك...*

*خد دي...*

*علشان تعرف تاني مرة تجاوب...*

*سفر التثنية 24: 14*

* «لاَ تَظْلِمْ أَجِيرًا مِسْكِينًا وَفَقِيرًا مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ أَوْ مِنَ الْغُرَبَاءِ الَّذِينَ فِي أَرْضِكَ، فِي أَبْوَابِكَ. *

*اخوتك: بني اسرائيل...*

*الغرباء: من هم خارج بني اسرائيل...*

*يعني شو بدي قلك... حتى تفسيركم بالعربي شي بهدلة...*

*يا عمي اقرأوا... ادرسوا... ما فيش ورانا الا تعليم ابتدائي لحضراتكم؟؟؟*

*لأ وايه تعليم الادب ايضا...*

*الله يسامحكم...*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

eva maria قال:


> *
> 
> بل أنت من لم يفهم الموضوع ولم يقرأه يا نصر
> وكان الاوجب عليك أن تقرأه قبل أن تسدي النصائح المغلوطة :
> ...



انا استدل بهم فى نقطه معينه فقط .. اما نقطة من هو النبى هذه النقطه لم نناقشها اصلا الى الان لكى تقولى انى اقررت ... فهذا موضوع اخر


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			نا استدل بهم فى نقطه معينه فقط .. اما نقطة من هو النبى هذه النقطه لم نناقشها اصلا الى الان لكى تقولى انى اقررت ... فهذا موضوع اخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شوف يا زميل
نحن لسنا في حضانة أطفال !!

الموضوع يثبت ان محمد ليس المقصود في النص 

أذا لم تفهم هذا فكأنك لم تفهم شيئاً

واذا ناقشت شيئاً آخراً 
فانك خرجت عن الموضوع 
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا أستاذ نصر29
 15«يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ
موسى يتكلم بلسان ألوهيم 
الذى يقيم نبيا مثلى هو ألوهيم  لذلك قال له تسمعون (أى أن هذا النبى متحد باللاهوت)
18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ   (تعود على موسى)
وإلا لماذا تكرار أن النبى من إخوتكم ولكن الإختلاف فى كلمة مثلى ومثلك
وهذه الأيه تثبت الناسوت
إذن مجموع الأيتين هو الرب يسوع

وليس المقصود بكلمة نبى إنه محمد


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*أستاذ نصر؛ الأمر واضح ..............

سؤال: من الذى سيقيم النبي, موسى أم الوهيم ؟؟؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أستاذ نصر؛ الأمر واضح ..............
> 
> سؤال: من الذى سيقيم النبي, موسى أم الوهيم ؟؟؟*



*هل موسى يقيم الانبياء ؟

المنطق شرط أساسي عند الاجابة *

:new5:


----------



## Eva Maria (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*سؤال آخر لزميلنا نصر

هل تقبل بكل ما يقوله تفسير القرآن ؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا الله يا سيد صوت ويا استاذه ايفا هو الذى يقيم الانبياء ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان الله هو المتكلم مباشرة بالاعداد لشعب اسرائيل 

ولكن الله قال لموسى هذا الكلام ثم كلم موسى به شعب اسرائيل وهذا هو الواضح فى السياق 

فالان الاعداد انما هى نص ما قاله موسى للشعب 

هاقول مثال مع فرق التشبيه .. اذا صوت قال لى اريد ان اناظر رجل (مثلك ) فى المسيحيه ... هذا كلام صوت الذى قاله لى 

فذهبت انا لايفا وقولت لها .. يا ايفا ان صوت يريد ان يناظر رجل (          ) فى المسيحييات  

هنا اختيارات ضعوا الكلمه المناسبه من الاختياريين الاتيين فى القوس الفارغ ( مثلى - مثلك ) 

ايهما اصح ان نضع فى سياق كلامى مع ايفا ؟؟ هل مثلى ام مثلك  

الان صوت هو من سيقيم المناظره ويختار من يناظر فيها  ولكن لن يفهم ابدا انه يريد شخص مثله هو مثل صوت فيجب الاستيقاظ لكل سياق من المتكلم ومن المتلقى 

اما السؤال الثانى لايفا : قد يوجد احيانا فى تفسير القرأن وجه غير مستند على دليل فى التفسير فنأخذ الذى عليه الدليل والذى ايده الجمهور ولكن لا نرد وجه من التفسير عليه دليل بدون دليل 

تحياتى للجميع  ... ويا ريت محدش يخلينا نقفز لمرحله من هو النبى هذا لان الى الان الموضوع هل النص يؤيد لاهوت المسيح ام لا


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> طبعا الله يا سيد صوت ويا استاذه ايفا هو الذى يقيم الانبياء ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان الله هو المتكلم مباشرة بالاعداد لشعب اسرائيل
> 
> ولكن الله قال لموسى هذا الكلام ثم كلم موسى به شعب اسرائيل وهذا هو الواضح فى السياق
> 
> ...



ده تشتيت يا اخ :نصر

النص واضح مثل الشمس لماذا الف الدوران


(15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي​.له تسمعون​. 16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت 17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم​ مثلك​ واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به​

التعليق:​


اقيم=  قدره علي اختيار الانبياء تعود علي الله 

وسط اخوتك= اي من شعب اسرائيل فقط والنص التالي يوضح استحاله ان يكون من خارج اليهود لنري:-

 من وسط اخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا.لا يحل لك ان تجعل عليك رجلا اجنبيا ليس هو اخاك. )
(التثنية 17: 14 - 15) 

اخوتك= الاثني عشر سبطا

الناموس ذكر ان اليهود يدعون بعضهم اخوه و اخوات لنري:-

(اذا بيع لك اخوك العبراني او اختك العبرانية وخدمك ست سنين ففي السنة السابعة تطلقه حرا من عندك.) (التثنية 15: 12)


 نبيا مثلي = مثل موسى

المسيح هو نبى و رسول وهو الله المتجسد . ولا تعارض على الاطلاق . 


( تثنية 34: 10-12)
10 وَلَمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى (1) الَّذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ،
11 (2) فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلَهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ،
12 (3) وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ الْمَخَاوِفِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيل


يذكر يشوع كاتب هذا الاصحاح انه لم يقوم بعد نبى مثل موسى فى حياته وكذلك امتد الحال فحتى عزرا الذى جمع هذة الاسفار لم يرى مثله بل وفى كل العهد القديم لم يقوم نبى مثل موسى .


1- الَّذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ، 
هل محمد عرف الرب وجها لوجه .؟؟؟ طبعا لا .
كان هناك وسيط وهو جبريل .. 


2- فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ
هل محمد صنع آيات وعجائب .؟؟ طبعا لا ​.



بينما نجد ان المسيح عمل كل انواع المعجزات : سأذكر بعض من كل المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس .
1-	سيطر على الطبيعة ( هدئ العاصفة ومشى على الماء و اوجد خبز وسمك من العدم  )
2-	اقام الموتى ( اقام اللعازر والصبية وغيرهم من الموت )
3-	خلق عيون للمولود اعمى .
4-	كان يسيطر على الشياطين ويطردهم بل واعطى هذا السلطان لتلاميذه ايضا 
5-	كان يعرف افكار الناس التى فى داخلهم دون ان ينطقوا .
6-	كان يعرف المستقبل فهو تنبأ بموته وبقيامته فى اليوم الثالث .. بل وتنبأ عن كيفية موته (مصلوبا ) .
7-	شفى المفلوج والمجنون والمرأة نازفة الدم وحماة سمعان و ......​

شهادة الاباء من العصور الاولى فى المسيحية  ( قبل الاسلام ) ​

من شدة التقارب بين حياة موسى والمسيح .. كان عندما يذكر الاباء المسيحيين الاوائل موسى والمسيح .. كانوا يسمون المسيح .. بموسى الجديد او موسى الثانى ..​


 يتحدث القديس أغسطينوس عن ارتباط العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد قائلاً: [العهد الجديد مخفي في القديم، والقديم معلن في الجديد. يظهر ذلك بأكثر وضوح في سفر الخروج، فقد رأى الإنجيلي متى في السيِّد المسيح إسرائيل الجديد وموسى الجديد. إستخدم الإنجيلي كلمات هوشع النبي "من مصر دعوت ابني" (11: 1)، كنبوة عن هروب السيِّد المسيح إلى أرض مصر (مت 2: 15). وكما اعتمد إسرائيل القديم في البحر الأحمر (خر 14)، اعتمد السيِّد المسيح الحامل فيه الكنيسة - إسرائيل الجديد - في مياه الأردن (مت 3: 13-17). قضى السيِّد المسيح أربعين يومًا في البرية (مت 4: 1-11)، وكأنه كان يستعيد الأربعين عامًا التي قضاها إسرائيل الأول في البرية، والأربعين يومًا التي قضاها موسى النبي على جبل سيناء (خر 24: 18). موسى الأول، مستلم الشريعة العظيم ليقدمها لإسرائيل، قدمها بعد أن أعلنت له على جبل سيناء (خر 24: 3-8)، والسيِّد المسيح - موسى الجديد - الذي هو بعينه كلمة الله قدم شريعته للشعب على الجبل (مت 5، 6). فكان العهد السينائي رمزًا للعهد الجديد[10]].


 الان واضح يا اخ نصر


سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> طبعا الله يا سيد صوت ويا استاذه ايفا هو الذى يقيم الانبياء ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان الله هو المتكلم مباشرة بالاعداد لشعب اسرائيل
> 
> ولكن الله قال لموسى هذا الكلام ثم كلم موسى به شعب اسرائيل وهذا هو الواضح فى السياق
> 
> ...


*انت بتناقض نفسك بنفسك في البداية انت جاوبت ان الرب هو من يقيم الانبياء و اهنيك على ذلك فهو صحيح  
و من النص نجد ان الرب يهوة هو المتكلم ... تعال نحلل الضمائر عشان توصل الفكرة كويس 

يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي

لك, الهك, وسطك, اخوتك تعود على موسى 
مثلي تعود على يهوة المتكلم 

مش صعبة يا اخ نصر !! 


​*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا اخ كيرلس رجاء للمره الالف اقولها لم نصل بعد من هو النبى رجاء 

الموضوع ان الاستاذ صوت يحاول ان يثبت من العدد 18-15  لاهوت المسيح هذا هو صلب الموضوع مشاركتك هى التى خارج الموضوع 

عندما نفرغ من كلمة مثلى نبقى نرى من هو النبى  .. لان فهم كلمة مثلى هى الاساس الذى سنفهم عليه ونقيس عليه


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *انت بتناقض نفسك بنفسك في البداية انت جاوبت ان الرب هو من يقيم الانبياء و اهنيك على ذلك فهو صحيح
> و من النص نجد ان الرب يهوة هو المتكلم ... تعال نحلل الضمائر عشان توصل الفكرة كويس
> 
> يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي
> ...



لك .. الهك تعود على موسى ؟؟؟ فسرى اذا لماذا يتحدث المتحدث فى الاعداد مع الشعب بصيغة المفرد 

اسمع يا اسرائيل - فالان يا اسرائيل  .. فسريها لى لكى ننتهى  اذا كان لك والهك تعود على موسى


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا اخ كيرلس رجاء للمره الالف اقولها لم نصل بعد من هو النبى رجاء
> 
> الموضوع ان الاستاذ صوت يحاول ان يثبت من العدد 18-15  لاهوت المسيح هذا هو صلب الموضوع مشاركتك هى التى خارج الموضوع
> 
> عندما نفرغ من كلمة مثلى نبقى نرى من هو النبى  .. لان فهم كلمة مثلى هى الاساس الذى سنفهم عليه ونقيس عليه



امامك كل المشاركات علي كلمه مثلي تعباك وسوف تجد كل المشاركات بمعني واحد لهدف واحد

الان ليس هي مشكلتنا مشكلتك انتا المزيد والمزيد من الف والدوران النص واضح لماذا تخدع نفسك

سبحان المسيح له كل مجد​


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لك .. الهك تعود على موسى ؟؟؟ فسرى اذا لماذا يتحدث المتحدث فى الاعداد مع الشعب بصيغة المفرد
> 
> اسمع يا اسرائيل - فالان يا اسرائيل  .. فسريها لى لكى ننتهى  اذا كان لك والهك تعود على موسى



*موسى هو نبيا على بني اسرائيل و الرب يهوة كان يكلمه و يكلم اسرائيل معه .. لماذا العجب يا أخ !! و كأنك صدمت من المعلومة مثلا ؟؟

في النهاية المتكلم هو يهوة الإله و مثلي تعود عليه هو 

نقطة خلافك هي (مثلي ) و شرحناها لك لماذا قفزت الى لمن وجه الحديث؟
يبدو انك تريد العراك لا الحوار  
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سوال لا ارى لة اجابة من الاخوة المسلمون هو الانجيل ياخذ منة ويرد زى القران 
لا طبعا تقوالون الانجيل محرف غير قابل للعقل مبنى على الاساطير هذا هو رايكم فى الانجيل 
ولا يوجد طبعا الكلام داة .
لكن لماذا تسشهد بة يا مسلم هذا الكتاب هل تقبل على رسولك ان اسمة يذكر فى هذا 
الانجيل ههل ينفع تروح للقاضى وتقولة معاى شهادة نبى الاسلام بس الشهادة مزورة
هيقوالك لا اذن هات الاصلى هل انت معترف ان داة الاصلى ؟
هل يحتاج نبى اثبات نبوتة من كتاب اخر ؟
وهل يكون النبوة سليمة ام غير سليمة من هذا الكتاب ؟
دعوة للتفكير اخ نصر


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اتعارك ولا شىء ولكن اطلب منكى التركيز فقط 

تقولى ان الله كلم موسى مع شعب اسرائيل معا .. وهذا الكلام خاطىء ومنافى للكتاب المقدس نفسه 

تفضلى : 

هذا هو الكلام الذي كلم به موسى جميع إسرائيل ،  تثنيه 1: 1

تحياتى


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> سوال لا ارى لة اجابة من الاخوة المسلمون هو الانجيل ياخذ منة ويرد زى القران
> لا طبعا تقوالون الانجيل محرف غير قابل للعقل مبنى على الاساطير هذا هو رايكم فى الانجيل
> ولا يوجد طبعا الكلام داة .
> لكن لماذا تسشهد بة يا مسلم هذا الكتاب هل تقبل على رسولك ان اسمة يذكر فى هذا
> ...



*هذه نقطة يطوووووووووووووول شرحها 
لكل خلاصة الكلام المسلم دائما متناقض 

سفر نشيد الاناشيد اكثر سفر محارب من قبلهم في الكتاب المقدس  و مع ذلك حشروا فيه نبوة عن محمد !!

على العموم هذه مشاركة عابرة ليست للتعليق منعا لتشتيت الموضوع 
سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا اتعارك ولا شىء ولكن اطلب منكى التركيز فقط
> 
> تقولى ان الله كلم موسى مع شعب اسرائيل معا .. وهذا الكلام خاطىء ومنافى للكتاب المقدس نفسه
> 
> ...



*يا اخ نصر
موسى ممثلا لاسرائيل و ناقلا لكلام الرب 
هو يعني الرب سيكلم موسى بكلام و من ثم سينقله موسى الى الشعب بصورة مختلفة !!! عجبي منك 
النبي ينقل كلام الرب كما هو 

نقطة اعتراضك هي من هو المتكلم و عشرات المشاركات ردت عليك 

المتكلم هو يهوة الإله و الموجه اليه الحديث موسى و من ضمنه شعب اسرائيل


الكتاب المقدس لا يناقش به بالحرف بل بالمعنى ..انتبه ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *يا اخ نصر
> موسى ممثلا لاسرائيل و ناقلا لكلام الرب
> هو يعني الرب سيكلم موسى بكلام و من ثم سينقله موسى الى الشعب بصورة مختلفة !!! عجبي منك
> النبي ينقل كلام الرب كما هو
> ...



منتبه جيدا ... وايدنى زميلك شمس وايدتنى التافسير 

تحياتى لكى


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> منتبه جيدا ... وايدنى زميلك شمس وايدتنى التافسير
> 
> تحياتى لكى



*عجبي منك يا اخ نصر ! 
هو يعني الرب سيكلم موسى بكلام و سينقله موسى لبني اسرائيل مع التعديل ؟؟؟
يا ريت ترد على السؤال دا ؟؟​*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شخصيا انتهيت من كل ما اردت ان اوضحه فى هذا الموضوع 

والاخت روزيتا اقرأى السفر جيدا كامل 

تحياتى للجميع واراكم على خير ان شاء الله ... فلعلى اتوقف فى الفتره المقبله عن المشاركات ككل لحين ان ياذن الله ان كنت اقرر العوده ام لا 

سلام


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا شخصيا انتهيت من كل ما اردت ان اوضحه فى هذا الموضوع
> 
> والاخت روزيتا اقرأى السفر جيدا كامل
> 
> ...


*
مش قبل ما ترد على سؤالي يا نصر و الا حسبته هروبا منك !!! 

هل نبي الرب موسى سينقل كلام الرب الذي كلمه به مع التعديل ام سينقله كما هو ؟؟؟ 
بانتظار ردك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نصل لنقطة ثانية فى النص الذى يحاول الشيطان أن يضع نفسه داخل نصوص الكتاب المقدس

نناقش تعريف كلمة "نبيا", وطالما أننا نتناول نص من الكتاب المقدس, فسيكون التعريف أيضا من الكتاب المقدس

النقطة الاولى
محمد لا يمكن ان يكون نبى مرسل من عند الهنا  ..
والسبب هنا​1
يوحنا 2: 22-23 ) مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ, كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الابْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالابْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا.

فكيف يكون محمد هو النبي وهو ينكر لاهوت السيد المسيح*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *
> مش قبل ما ترد على سؤالي يا نصر و الا حسبته هروبا منك !!!
> 
> هل نبي الرب موسى سينقل كلام الرب الذي كلمه به مع التعديل ام سينقله كما هو ؟؟؟
> بانتظار ردك​*



    اعتقد انتى قولتى اجابه مشابهه فى مشاركتك هذه   



rosetta قال:


> *
> الكتاب المقدس لا يناقش به بالحرف بل بالمعنى ..انتبه ​*



ولكنى لن اعتبرها اجابه منك على سؤالك 

ولكن كما ضربت المثال السابق ان قراتيه عندما قلت اذا طلب منى صوت صارخ وقال لى اريد ان اناقش مستقبلا رجلا (مثلك ) 

وجئت انا احدثك واحكى لكى ما قاله له 

ساقول لكى قال لى صوت انه يريد ان يناقش رجلا (مثلى) ولن اقول لكى (مثلك) كما قالها لى 

تحياتى ..


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

> اعتقد انتى قولتى اجابه مشابهه فى مشاركتك هذه ​



*انا طلبت ردك انت مش ردي انا 
هو السؤال صعب للدرجة دي



ولكنى لن اعتبرها اجابه منك على سؤالك

ولكن كما ضربت المثال السابق ان قراتيه عندما قلت اذا طلب منى صوت صارخ وقال لى اريد ان اناقش مستقبلا رجلا (مثلك )

وجئت انا احدثك واحكى لكى ما قاله له

ساقول لكى قال لى صوت انه يريد ان يناقش رجلا (مثلى) ولن اقول لكى (مثلك) كما قالها لى

تحياتى .. ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههه لا يصح تشبيهك هذا !!!!

موسى نبي الله لن يغير بكلام الله بل سينقله كما هو و كما قاله الرب له 
و لو كانت اجابتك غير ذلك فانت بذلك تتهم الرب و موسى باتهامات فظيعة 

ربنا يهديك يا نصر !! 

كل الردود السابقة و لا زلت تكابر 
اريد ان ارى ماذا ستنفع المكابرة وقت وقوفك امام الديان العادل 

سلام و نعمة 

​*


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2010)

إسمحوا لي بنقل الموضوع للرد على الشبهان، لان الموضوع إستمر بكونه موضوع في المسيحيات رغم محاولة إدارته بشكل حوار إسلامي.

لي عودة للرد في الموضوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان هناك رد للأبنة ماريا عن الأصل العبرى للنص لكنه للأسف فُقد فى الأختراق الأخير

لذا أرجو منها أعادتها مرة أخرى*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يعنى ليه اللف والدوران سيبنا الموضوع الاساسى وبيلفوا حوالين الضماير مثلى ومثلك 
الموضوع منتهى حتى بعيد عن موضوع الضماير 
لوقرينا الاصحاح من الاول هنلاقى ان الرب كان بيكلم سبط لاوى فى اول الاصحاح :

تثنية 18 : 1 
" لايكون للكهنة اللاويين كل سبط لاوى قسم ولا نصيب مع اسرائيل .يأكلون وقائد الرب ونصيبه . فلا يكون له فى نصيب فى وسط أخوته"

يبقى لما يجى يتكلم فى عدد 15 ويقول أخوتك يبقى يقصد مين ؟ واضحة طبعا من وسط شعب اسرئيل نفسه 
ابسط معلومة عن الشعب العبرانى بتقول انه لايمكن يقول على اى شخص من الامم أخ أو أخت 
لانه فى نفس الاصحاح بيوصى الشعب ويقوله :

تثنية :18 :9 
" متى دخلت الآرض التى يعطيك الرب الهك لاتتعلم أن تفعل مثل رجس أولئك الآمم "

الشعب العبرانى يعتبر تصرفات باقى الامم رجس اذا هو لايمكن ان يدعوهم أخوة ابدا والرب يوصيهم انهم يعزلوا انفسهم عن باقى الآمم 

والكلام بيقول فى عدد 15 يقيم لك الرب هنا موسى بينقل كلام الرب كما هو بلا تعديل أو تغيير فى الضماير فلما يقول مثلى تبقى عائدة على المتكلم الاصلى وهو الرب نفسه 

وبعدين هو مش الكتاب المقدس محرف ؟ طيب ليه النص ده بالذات متحرفش ؟ يعنى مادام بقول على كتاب انه محرف يبقى ازاى اجعله مرجعية ارجع ليها ؟ واحاول اثبت منه شئ خطير زى كده ؟ نفسى اعرف


----------



## Eva Maria (27 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كان هناك رد للأبنة ماريا عن الأصل العبرى للنص لكنه للأسف فُقد فى الأختراق الأخير
> 
> لذا أرجو منها أعادتها مرة أخرى*



لا بأس أبي 
فلقد أعدت كتابته ولو بصيغة أخرى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفسير الأباء الأولين
أبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى*

http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bible/biblestudy/old/05Deu/00d.htm


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،
أرى ان الحوار كله يدور حول العدد 15 من الإصحاح 18 في سفر التثنية.
بالتحديد الحوار يدور على كون "مثلي" تعود على الرب يهوه ام على موسى. 

التفاسير بأغلبيتها إتفقت على أن المعني في النص الكريم هو موسى، لكن المعنى لا يقتصر على كونه بشر كموسى أم إله كيهوه.
التفاسير المعتمدة تدخل للعمق في معنى المثل هنا، فهو كما قلت لا يقتصر على كون موسى بشر، بل على كونه رسول و مشرع و ملك و وسيط و رأس شعب الله، و هذا من ناحية المنصب، اما من ناحية التشابه بين موسى و المسيح فالمنتدى يزدحم بهذه المواضيع  و من له وجهة نظرة جديدة في موضوع التشابه فليطرحه.

محاولة القول أن "مثلي" هي عائدة على البشر موسى و بالتالي من ان ننسب النبوة لمحمد هو شئ ساقط و لا يحمل من الدليل أي شئ، لانه سيكون بالإمكان تطبيق النبوة على أي بشر و هو شئ غير دقيق بحق النبوءة.

النبوة مقصود بها المسيح و هو شئ واضح و مفسر حتى النخاع و لا يوجد عالم واحد في الكتاب المقدس نسب هذه النبوة لمحمد أو آخر غير يهودي!


----------



## athanasuos_1 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

" يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى. له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك فى حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلاً: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أري هذه النار العظيمة أيضاً لئلا أموت. قال لى الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. ويكون أن الإنسان الذى لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه" (تثنية 18: 15- 19).
ما اجمل كلام الكتاب ونبواتة عن المسيح لة كل المجد


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

3. النبي المنتظر:
أعلن موسى النبي في خطابه الوداعي عن مجيء السيِّد المسيح الذي وحده يحمل النفس كما إلى السماء لترى الأبواب مفتوحة، وتجد لها موضعًا في حضن الآب. بهذا تستقر النفس وتستريح، وتنتظر في رجاء يوم الرب العظيم حيث يتمتَّع الإنسان بكليَّته بالشركة في المجد الأبدي. وكأنَّه يليق بالمؤمن في العهد القديم أن يكرِّسوا طاقاتهم لمعرفة المستقبل نحو رؤية مجيء المسيا مخلِّص العالم؛ وبمؤمني العهد الجديد بانتظار مجيئه ليحملهم إلى مجده.
مع عظمة شخصيَّة موسى النبي الذي احتمل الشعب قرابة أربعين عامًا، ذاق فيها الكثير من غلاظة قلوبهم، حمل قلبًا كبيرًا يتَّسع لكل الشعب، وقد أعطاه الرب صنع الآيات والعجائب بصورة لم يكن ممكنًا ألاَّ يتوقَّع الشعب قيام نبي مثله. لقد وجَّه موسى النبي أنظار الشعب إلى مجيء السيِّد المسيح من وسطهم،
* وكان من الصعب أن يدرك كمال شخصيَّته، وإن أدركها يصعب أن يقدِّمها للشعب*.
"يُقيم الرب إلهك نبيًا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي، له تسمعون" [15].
هنا وعد بمجيء "النبي". كاد الشعب أن يعبد موسى النبي بعد موته، لذلك أخفى ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة جسده، وصارع مع إبليس الذي أراد إظهاره لينحرف الشعب عن عبادة الله إلى عبادة موسى. 
*فلو قال موسى أن القادم أعظم منه لظنُّوا وجود إلهين، إذ لم يكن ممكنًا لهم إدراك الأقانيم الإلهيَّة، لهذا قال: "مثلي". بتجسُّده صار إنسانًا، فصار مثله*.
*أولاً: يقول "من وسطك"*،
أي من وسط إسرائيل وليس من أمة أخرى كما يحاول البعض ادعاء ذلك. 
أكَّد السيِّد المسيح ذلك بقوله للسامريَّة: "لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود" (يو 4: 22). 
ويقول القدِّيس يوحنا: "جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 1: 11).

تحدَّث بطرس الرسول مع جمع اليهود بعد العنصرة عن شخص المسيح، قائلاُ:
"ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل.
الذي ينبغي أيضًا أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة ردّ كل شيء التي تكلَّم عنها الله بفم جميع
أنبيائه القدِّيسين منذ الدهر.
فإن موسى قال للآباء إن نبيًا مثلي سيُقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم.
له تسمعون في كل ما يكلِّمكم به.
ويكون أن كل نفسٍ لا تسمع لذلك النبي تُباد من الشعب.
وجميع الأنبياء أيضًا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلَّموا سبقوا وأنبأوا بهذه الأيَّام"

(أع 3: 20-24).
وفي خطاب رئيس الشمامسة إسطفانوس الوداعي عن شخص المسيح قال:

 "هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني إسرائيل نبيًا مثلي سيُقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون" (أع 7: 37). 
ويقول الإنجيلي يوحنا: *"فلمَّا رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع (إشباع الجموع) قالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم" (يو 6: 14).*
ثانيًا: بقوله "نبيًا من وسطك" ميَّزه عن بقيَّة الأنبياء، إذ وُجد في كل العصور أنبياء كثيرون. هنا يقصد "النبي" الذي وحده يستطيع القول: "أنا هو نور العالم" (يو 8: 22)، الكلمة الذي به تكلَّم الآب معنا (يو 1: 1؛ عب 1: 2).

ثالثًا: يقول: "مثلي"، فإنَّه وإن كان رب الأنبياء لكنَّه صار مثل موسى.

·        كان موسى يتحدَّث مع الله بطريقة فائقة، إذ قيل عنه: "إن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له، في الحلم أكلِّمه، أمَّا عبدي موسى فليس هكذا، بل هو أمين في كل بيتي. فمًا إلى فم وعيانًا أتكلَّم معه لا بالألغاز، وشبه الرب يعاين" (عد  12: 6-8). "ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجهًا لوجه" (تث 34: 10). أمَّا بالنسبة ليسوع المسيح، ابن الله وكلمته، فإنَّه في الآب والآب فيه (يو 14: 10). إدراكه لإرادة الآب كاملة (يو 5: 20-21).

·        موسى مقدِّم الشريعة لإسرائيل ومخلِّصهم من عبوديَّة فرعون، والمسيح هو معلِّم البشريَّة ومخلِّص العالم من عبوديَّة إبليس.

·        موسى مؤسِّس التدبير الجديد للشعب بآيات وعجائب فائقة، والمسيح جاء إلى العالم ليُقيم العهد الجديد بقوَّته الإلهيَّة الفائقة.

·        كان موسى أمينًا لكن كعبدٍ (عد 12: 7)، وأمَّا المسيح فهو الابن الوحيد الجنس. "موسى كان أمينًا في كل بيته كخادم شهادة للعتيد أن يتكلَّم به، وأمَّا المسيح فكابن على بيته، وبيته نحن إن تمسُّكنا بثقة الرجاء وأفكاره ثابتة إلى النهاية" (عب 3: 5-6).
·        قام موسى وسيطًا بين الله وشعبه كما رأينا في (تث 5: 5)، أمَّا السيِّد المسيح فهو الوسيط الذي وهو واحد مع الآب في ذات الجوهر حملنا أعضاء في جسده، وصالحنا مع أبيه. "لأنَّه يوجد إله واحد، ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح، الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع" (1 تي 2: 6-7). لكن شتَّان ما ين الوساطتين، الأول وسيط لنوال العهد الإلهي خلال خدمة الظلال وشبه السمويَّات، أمَّا الثاني فدخل بنا إلى السماء عينها. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "الذين يخدمون شبه السمويَّات وظلِّها، كما أوحى إلى موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن، لأنَّه قال اُنظر أن تصنع كل شيء حسب المثال الذي أُظهر لك في الجبل، ولكنَّه الآن قد حصل على خدمة أفضل بمقدار ما هو وسيط أيضًا لعهدٍ أعظم فقد تثبَّت على مواعيدٍ أفضل" (عب 8: 5-6).

·        امتاز موسى النبي عن بقيَّة الأنبياء إنَّه تحدَّث مع الله فمًا لفمٍ (عد 12: 6-8)، أمَّا المسيح فهو في حضن الآب نزل إلى السماء يخبرنا عن الآب (يو 1: 18؛ 3: 13).

·        موسى النبي صنع آيات وعجائب فائقة باسم الرب، أمَّا المسيح فصنع آيات كثيرة بأمرٍ منه، يشهد القدِّيس يوحنا عن العجز عن حصر أعمال المسيح خاتمًا إنجيله بالقول: "وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو 21: 25).

·        قام موسى النبي بدور الملك والقائد، وجاء المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب (رؤ 19: 16؛ 1 تي 6: 16).·        لم يوجد في تاريخ البشريَّة كلَّها من قدَّم الشريعة الإلهيَّة سوى موسى النبي والسيِّد المسيح. تسلَّم موسى الشريعة حينما اضطرب الشعب وخافوا بسبب النار والجبل الذي يُدخِّن، أمَّا السيِّد المسيح فجاء يهب نعمة فوق نعمة، مقدِّمًا الحق والنعمة معًا (يو 1: 14). 

*رابعًا: يقول: "واجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلِّمكم بكل ما أوصيه به" [18].
 مع أن السيِّد المسيح هو بعينه كلمة الله، لكنَّه إذ تجسَّد خضع بالطاعة ليتمِّم إرادة أبيه عنَّا، التي هي واحدة مع إرادته. لهذا لا نعجب إنَّه إذ قالوا: "كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلَّم؟ أجابهم يسوع وقال: تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني. إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله أم أتكلَّم أنا من نفسي؟ من يتكلَّم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه، وأمَّا من يطلب مجد الذي أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم" (يو 7: 15-18).* 
إذن قد تحقَّق هذا الوعد العظيم* وجاء "النبي"، يسوع المسيح العظيم مخلِّص العالم!*
لا يمكن أن تنطبق العبارات التي نطق بها العظيم في الأنبياء إلاَّ على شخص السيِّد المسيح، إذ قيل عنه إنَّه مثله، وقد قيل عن موسى: "ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجهًا لوجه، في جميع الآيات والعجائب التي أرسله الرب ليعملها في أرض مصر بفرعون وبجميع عبيده وكل أرضه، وفي كل اليد الشديدة وكل المخاوف العظيمة التي صنعها موسى أمام أعين جميع إسرائيل" (تث 34: 10-12).
*فإن كان لم يقم نبي مثل موسى ولا يقوم فكيف يقيم الله نبيًا مثله، إلاَّ بمجيء ذاك الذي هو ربُّه وصار مثله؟
**يقدِّم تحذيرًا من الأنبياء الكذبة، فبعد مجيء المسيح أيضًا يأتي أنبياء كذبة، ويطالبنا بعدم الخوف من النبي الكذَّاب [20-22].*v 
    يتحدَّث موسى النبي عن المسيح قائلاُ: "يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيًا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي، له تسمعون" [15]. لهذا فمن لا يطيعه يعصى الناموس[220].
القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 

   توقَّعوا إنَّه سيأتي نبي خاص إذ يقول موسى هذا هو المسيح، لذلك لم يقولوا (ليوحنا): "أأنت نبي؟" قاصدين بهذا إنَّه واحد من بين الأنبياء العاديِّين بل جاء التعبير: "ألنبيْ أنت؟!" (يو 1: 21). بإضافة أداة التعريف، قاصدين بذلك: "هل أنت هو النبي الذي سبق فأخبرنا عنه موسى؟" *لهذا لم ينكر إنَّه نبي إنَّما رفض أن يدعى "ذاك النبي!" [221].*
القدِّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v     إنَّه يشبهه، بمعنى من جهة الجسد، وليس من جهة سموّ العظمة. لذلك دعي الرب يسوع "النبي"[222].
القدِّيس أغسطينوس
"حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلاً:
لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب إلهي، ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضًا لئلاَّ أموت.
قال لي الرب: قد احسنوا فيما تكلَّموا.
أقيم لهم نبيًّا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك، 
واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلِّمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. 
ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلَّم به باسمي أنا أطالبه.
وأمَّا النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلَّم باسمي كلامًا لم أوصه أن يتكلَّم به أو الذي يتكلَّ باسم آلهة 
أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 

فإن قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلَّم به الرب. 
فما تكلَّم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلَّم به الرب بل 
بطغيان تكلَّم به النبي فلا تخف منه" [16-22].

يريد الله أن يلتقي مع كل إنسان شخصيًا ويتحدَّث معه وجهًا لوجه، لكن الإنسان عاجز عن هذا اللقاء، إذ لا يقدر أحد أن يتطلَّع إلى بهاء مجد الله ويعيش. لقد صرخ: "لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضًا لئلاَّ أموت"، لهذا كان لابد أن يتحقَّق الإعلان الإلهي للبشر خلال إنسان. لهذا تحدَّث الله مع موسى النبي على جبل سيناء وسط النار من أجل كل الشعب.

هكذا أرسل الله من جيل إلى جيل نبيًا أو أكثر يتحدَّث الله إليه لحساب شعبه حتى يتجسَّد كلمة الله نفسه الذي يظهر كنبيٍ على مثال موسى، وهو رب الأنبياء. عندئذ يستطيع الإنسان أن يلتقي مع الله، ويتحدَّث معه.

كان العالم في حاجة إلى الإعلان الإلهي ليس خلال المسيح فحسب، بل وفيه، لقد تحدَّث مع الجماهير كواحدٍ منهم، 

ولم يُعلن مجده إلاَّ لقلَّة "بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا" على جبل تابور في تجلِّيه، وأحضر *موسى وإيليا *ليشهدا له كممثِّلين للناموس والأنبياء
.
*حضور موسى فى التجلى لإثبات وتأكيد أن السيد المسيح هو النبى الذى كلمهم عنه
وأنا أوأيد أن كلمة مثلى تعود على يهوه  لأن موسى كان يتكلم وينقل ما قاله الرب له *


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

المطيعة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> {وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِيناً فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ
> وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }آل عمران85
> 
> ولماذا الاساءة بالانبياء صلوات الله عليهم؟ أ هكذا يدعو دين المسيحية؟؟



من قال اننا نسى للانبياء ؟

فنحن لا نسى للانبياء المذكورين بالانجيل والذى نعترف بنبوتهم ​


----------

